# need help with traps



## mallardman92 (Dec 29, 2007)

i would like to get into trapping mainly beaver, otter and mink on a river near my house really i have no idea what kind of trap to buy or anything else i will need to start traping. so if someone could explain what kind of traps i will need and how they set them would help me a lot .

thanks
mallardman


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

For any new trapper it is a good idea to look in to some trapper education courses in your area. I would contact your state game agency and ask them questions about it. You may have a state trappers association that could help you out with this too. It is hard for a person to explain all of the methods of trapping in a few sentences. If your state has an education course then that will point you in the right direction. Going to some of the trapping rendezvous and talking to people will also help a lot. I found a site for the trappers association in your area below. Hopefully some of this helps.

http://www.missourioutback.com/mta/index.html


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

^
^
^
^
Very good advice.

I am not sure if there are videos of "how to" out there, but would imagine there should be. All I know is if were not for my Dad showing me the basics of Mink and "rat trapping when I started in tmy early teens that I would have been completely lost.

Also each region has methods more inclined for that area.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I dont think there are trapper education courses in Missouri but im not 100% sure


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't seen ya on the forum for a while koondawg. Glad to see you that your back.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It looks like there are some clinics in MO if you click on the link I attached. Not really an education course but would be a good start I guess.


----------

